# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Ron Paul's book: Abortion and Liberty now available for free online in .pdf

## crhoades

Download it here

Please Digg it here

This book has not been available until now.   I got the book through inter-library loan and re-typed the whole thing to look exactly like the original.  I also contacted the TX office for Dr. Paul and got permission to post it.  I have had it done for a while but just now got permission today.  I am also putting the finishing touches on his book Challenge to Liberty which is also about abortion and hasn't been available.

I encourage everyone no matter which side of the debate you fall on to read this short book by Dr. Paul.  He argues from a libertarian perspective.  Enjoy!  

If you know people that are pro-life or who are thinking about supporting Huckabee, this will be a good item to persuade them with.

I will also send this to the folks at RonPaulLibrary.

----------


## crhoades

shameless bump because this is already 4 pages deep and no one has viewed it.  This could be huge!

----------


## anewvoice

Wow, that's some amount of typing.  No offense, but has anyone confirmed the accuracy of your recreation?

----------


## Micahyah

wow, bump for taking the time to type it up

----------


## evadmurd

WOW C Everett Koop wrote the forward.  Maybe we need an endorsement.

----------


## crhoades

NOTE:  someone just caught a HUGE goof on the last page quote.  Should be life - not lie.  HUGE difference.  Correcting it and reuploading.  Any other errata will be greatly appreciated!

----------


## crhoades

> NOTE:  someone just caught a HUGE goof on the last page quote.  Should be life - not lie.  HUGE difference.  Correcting it and reuploading.  Any other errata will be greatly appreciated!


Reuploaded it.  If you linked to it, it will be fine.  If you have already downloaded it, please download it again.  Thanks!

----------


## Bison

This needs to be posted on as many Christian message boards as possible.

----------


## Politaction

Small error on page 16.

It reads:

The fetus, for certain legal purposes, is recognized as a person. A baby born with an injury caused *y* drugs or medical neglect has recourse in a court of law claiming damages.

"y" should be "by"

----------


## mc_RP2008

Nice job!

I did notice a typo on page 16 under the heading "Rights of a Fetus" the second sentence... "A baby born with an injury caused y drugs or medical neglect"

----------


## mc_RP2008

> Small error on page 16.
> 
> It reads:
> 
> The fetus, for certain legal purposes, is recognized as a person. A baby born with an injury caused *y* drugs or medical neglect has recourse in a court of law claiming damages.
> 
> "y" should be "by"


LOL - you beat me to it

----------


## crhoades

> Small error on page 16.
> 
> It reads:
> 
> The fetus, for certain legal purposes, is recognized as a person. A baby born with an injury caused *y* drugs or medical neglect has recourse in a court of law claiming damages.
> 
> "y" should be "by"





> Nice job!
> 
> I did notice a typo on page 16 under the heading "Rights of a Fetus" the second sentence... "A baby born with an injury caused y drugs or medical neglect"


Thanks!  Fixed and reuploaded.  The original link should have the error corrected.

Thoughts so far?

----------


## crhoades

Bump for the 10:00 crowd

Download it here

Please Digg it here

----------


## robert4rp08

/hi5 for typing it up

----------


## daniroyer

Thank you for uploading this.

I think abortion should be legal in a very limited way (medical, rape, incest, and only to early 1st trimester), but he makes an excellent, clear, logical reason why there should be no need. This is a very good source to use for limited or no abortion. Please spread this to some of the Christian groups, they'll get more listeners if they quote facts rather than "It's a SIN!"

----------


## Lucid American

This is great and pretty much lines up exactly with arguments I've used many times before!

A few more suspected typo's:
p.22 - Should read "The s*T*ate of pregnancy is natural", not the "sate".
p.29 - "this" starting the first complete paragraph on page should be capitalized.
p.31 - "On e of the greatest . . . " should have "one" pulled together (I think there's an inadvertant space between the n & e.
p.42 - In 2nd paragraph, "giving people . . . is not slaver*Y*" instead of "slaver". 

Thanks for typing this up!
Steve

----------


## Shii

I'd like to thank you without reservations, I've hand-typed books myself and I know how tough it can be to go back through your own typing looking for tiny errors.

----------


## crhoades

> This is great and pretty much lines up exactly with arguments I've used many times before!
> 
> A few more suspected typo's:
> p.22 - Should read "The s*T*ate of pregnancy is natural", not the "sate".
> p.29 - "this" starting the first complete paragraph on page should be capitalized.
> p.31 - "On e of the greatest . . . " should have "one" pulled together (I think there's an inadvertant space between the n & e.
> p.42 - In 2nd paragraph, "giving people . . . is not slaver*Y*" instead of "slaver". 
> 
> Thanks for typing this up!
> Steve


Thanks!  All have been corrected and the file has been re-uploaded to the site if you want to redownload it.  Great eye!




> I'd like to thank you without reservations, I've hand-typed books myself and I know how tough it can be to go back through your own typing looking for tiny errors.


Can't say it was the most fun thing I've ever done, but definitely rewarding.  All for a couple of great causes.

----------


## drexhex

Wow! I'm impressed!

Oh, and the digg link in your first post links to the book not to digg.

----------


## crhoades

> Wow! I'm impressed!
> 
> Oh, and the digg link in your first post links to the book not to digg.


Thanks for the heads up.  It's now fixed.  That explains the pitiful 25 diggs this has gotten.  Come on folks, we need more diggs!

----------


## adpierce

Just imagine how bad it was back in the day before they could print and everything had to be written by hand. Anyways bump for the hard work and making this resource available.

----------


## drexhex

Bump for digg!

http://www.digg.com/2008_us_election...ailable_online

----------


## PaulineDisciple

Sorry I didn't see this until now.

Bumped and Dug!

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

Impressive dedication!

I come with a typo tho 

Page 5 (foreword), paragragh 2 , line :

"..and therefore is a the frontlines in the battle against abortion."

should read :

"..and therefore is at the frontlines in the battle against abortion."

----------


## MilitaryDave

I'm posting this link in a number of comments sections for Catholic and other Christian web sites.  Thanks!

----------


## Mithridates

One note: Firefox has a built-in spellchecker so if you install Firefox and copy and paste the data into any window (even the window of a forum such as this one) you'll be able to find a lot of mistakes because they'll be underlined in red.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Download it here
> 
> Please Digg it here
> 
> This book has not been available until now.   I got the book through inter-library loan and re-typed the whole thing to look exactly like the original.  I also contacted the TX office for Dr. Paul and got permission to post it.  I have had it done for a while but just now got permission today.  I am also putting the finishing touches on his book Challenge to Liberty which is also about abortion and hasn't been available.
> 
> I encourage everyone no matter which side of the debate you fall on to read this short book by Dr. Paul.  He argues from a libertarian perspective.  Enjoy!  
> 
> If you know people that are pro-life or who are thinking about supporting Huckabee, this will be a good item to persuade them with.
> ...


Great work man!! Spread this far and wide!!

----------


## rpfan2008

great 
 5*

----------


## jarofclay

Thank you for posting this.

----------


## gingko1

Good read.  Question about how his proposals to change would work in principal.  I was discussing this with someone who said that the way he was going about it was unconstitutional.  He is pro-life, but thought Paul's method would not work.




> The second problem with Ron Paul's plan is one he no doubt hasn't considered: Even if sent to the individual states, the Constitution (as interpreted by the Supreme Court) remains the supreme law of the land. Even if you could somehow undercut Roe by removing federal jurisdiction, any state court is still under its strictures. Fundamental to our scheme is the notion that a state cannot abridge a constitutional right (since the 14th Amendment was ratified) ... Roe will still apply to each and every state. (A state can add rights not guaranteed under the U.S. Constitution, and many have. No state can abridge those rights.)

----------


## Dustancostine

Bump for the hard work.


Also to answer Gingko1, the constitution does not give you the right to an abortion, therefore if federal jurisdiction was removed, it would have to go through the courts again, and with conservative judges, Roe would be thrown out.

--Dustan

----------


## Soccrmastr

I never knew he wrote a book about abortion... bump. thanks for this.

----------


## J.D. Seagraves

Thank you to the heroic individual who took it upon himself to type this up, clear it with Dr. Paul, and then upload it.

I was pro-abortion and pro-fiat money until Dr. Paul!!!

----------


## crhoades

> Thank you to the heroic individual who took it upon himself to type this up, clear it with Dr. Paul, and then upload it.
> 
> I was pro-abortion and pro-fiat money until Dr. Paul!!!


Ron Paul is the hero, not me.  Glad you enjoyed it.  Be sure to pass it along.  I have his other book on abortion that I'm currently working on as well.  I know not every Paul supporter or libertarian is pro-life and I've seen some heated threads on this forum...I just wish that they would read Dr. Paul's book.  He is an OBGYN and also argues from a libertarian and scientific position.

----------


## Freedom 4 all

kickass, thanks bro this should be interesting.

----------


## youngbuck

Excellent, we appreciate your hard work.

----------


## Conservative Christian

Ron Paul Pwns the pro-infanticide crowd! 


.

----------


## BeFranklin

Downloaded and bump.  I noticed the forward too

----------


## nodope0695

Great job, thanks for posting that.  Typos aside, its a great job, and I'm sure you'll hammer out all the rough edges.

----------


## Baptist

bump

----------


## David A. Gay, Sr.

> Ron Paul Pwns the pro-infanticide crowd! 
> 
> 
> .


bump

----------


## Expatriate

Careful, looks like the bury brigade has found it because you included Ron Paul's name in the title. There are certain people on digg who apparently spend the entire day searching for pro-liberty submissions and burying them, or monitoring these forums to get a heads-up.



> reed311
> buried!
> 
> Wow, the guy never ceases to amaze me. The man uses bogus statistics, such as claiming that he has never heard of a woman becoming pregnant from being raped. I have worked as an attorney and I can tell you that I have seen several cases of a woman becoming pregnant from rape. It happens more often than he would like you to believe (he claims that no women become pregnant from rape). Furthermore, he puts the rights of a fetus above the privacy rights of a human being.
> 
> I am not shocked, however, as Ron Paul has said that the rule of God comes before the rule of man. This is the reason why he misinterprets the Constitution to fit his own Christian agenda. He has claimed that the Constitution is "replete with references to God" when, in reality, there are no references to God. He does this to spread misinformation and, as one Ron Paul supporter put it: "misinformation is evil". If he is not deliberately spreading misinformation, then he most certainly has never read the Constitution or he just completely doesn't understand what it is about.
> 
> The whole abortion issue is why I would never consider Ron Paul a Libertarian (among other things, such as voting 75% with the Republicans), as I feel a true Libertarian could never be against abortion as it is one of the fundamental rights to be left alone by our government.

----------


## GBurr

Are we free to redistribute this or did Dr. Paul only give permission for it to be spread on this board.

----------


## Matt Collins

This will come in real handy in a few months.

----------


## Sola_Fide

BUMP

This will come in VERY handy for 2012.

----------


## crhoades

Bump. Please see my original post. This needs to go viral for Iowa. If anyone has connections to Drew Ivers, Doug Wead, or the campaign, please have them blog about this, post it, email it to pastors. 

To those who haven't read it yet, give it a read. Enjoy!

----------


## eduardo89

Bump. This should be sent to all churches in Iowa and south Carolina!

----------


## axiomata

Just skimmed it.  Truly a leader on the issue.

----------


## osan

> Download it here
> 
> Please Digg it here
> 
> This book has not been available until now.   I got the book through inter-library loan and re-typed the whole thing to look exactly like the original.  I also contacted the TX office for Dr. Paul and got permission to post it.  I have had it done for a while but just now got permission today.  I am also putting the finishing touches on his book Challenge to Liberty which is also about abortion and hasn't been available.
> 
> I encourage everyone no matter which side of the debate you fall on to read this short book by Dr. Paul.  He argues from a libertarian perspective.  Enjoy!  
> 
> If you know people that are pro-life or who are thinking about supporting Huckabee, this will be a good item to persuade them with.
> ...


Read it yesterday and agree with Dr. Paul 99%.

The problem I have going to 100% is that the prohibition on ALL abortion cannot be substantiated in principle, but only as matters of practical difficulty.  Allow me to explain.

In my view, a newly fertilized egg is indeed human _life_, but is it a human _being?_  Any answer is eminently arguable and thus far I have not encountered an argument that establishes an apodictic and categorical answer.  Therefore, the presumption that a fertilized egg is in fact a fully fledged human being cannot as yet be supported beyond refute.  I just as firmly believe that a 5 month fetus is a human being.  The fact that they fight for their lives during the procedure should make it blatantly clear to anyone of minimal intelligence and honesty that a small person is being attacked.  This thought fills me with indescribable horror, by the way.

The problem in answering the whole abortion debate is twofold.  First, we cannot thus far establish with certainty that a day-old fertilized human egg is in fact at human being.  Second, if we one day establish for certain that it is not, yet accept that at some point a fetus indeed has become a human being in the most real sense, then how do we determine the cutoff point?  Here, Dr. Paul addresses the issue with simple alacrity in pointing out that the differences between a fetus three months and one day old are indistinguishable from when it was three months minus one day old.  This, of course, could be taken as a practical answer to the more philosophical question: because we cannot tell, we must always err on the side of life.  I am an iota away from accepting this as being as good a solution as is humanly achievable at this time.

Consider, then, a few of the practical implications of the pro-life position, which are potentially VERY anti-liberty.  Woman becomes pregnant and miscarries... or did she?  Did she intentionally abort her fetus?  What if she does not eat well and miscarries?  Murder charges?  What of drug and alcohol use?  What about physical activities?  Recall many years ago when Italian downhill skier Michaela Figini raced while pregnant.  In the pro-life world, had she fallen and lost the baby, it is eminently conceivable that she would be charged with murder.  Hopw about the diabetic who forgets her insulin and miscarries?  Are we sure she forgot, and even if so, does that constitute negligent homicide?

And what of the pregnant woman who travels abroad and returns a week later, no longer pregnant and having not given birth?  Shall she be investigated?  Shall she be charged with murder?  Are we going to maintain foreign pregnancy offices in other lands?  How would that work?  All pregnant American women required to register with the foreign offices upon entry and submit to examination just prior to leaving?  These are very serious questions and American political behavior is generally so unfathomably stupid that nobody in their right mind would dismiss such scenarios as even unlikely, much less impossible.  Just look at TSA with their hands all over womens' genitalia.  Who would have thought America would come to such a low state of existence, yet here we are.

And what of womanly life in general?  If we wish to walk this path to a logically extreme conclusion, then we have government potentially sniffing every woman's vagina daily to see whether she has conceived.  Some will scoff at this as a  reductio ad absurdum.  Well, consider PATRIOT, it successors, and most recently NDAA 2012.  Twenty or so years ago, anyone warning against the loom of extraordinary rendition and indefinite detention would have been laughed out of town as a paranoid conspiracy kook.  What was considered impossible then is now our reality.  There is NOTHING to suggest that this sort of thing would not creep into out lives in time.  So where does one draw the line?  If we agree that a one-day old egg must be protected with every national resource, then why would we not be up Missy's dress to check-see?  

Dr. Paul's points of where to draw a line are very well taken, but I must likewise point out that the question cuts both ways.  As we can see, contrary to Dr. Paul's assertion, there in fact IS a conflict between the rights of the embryo/fetus and the mother when the trip down this path leads to nosing about the woman's sex organs.

Dr. Paul makes very strongly reasoned points in favor of his position and I accept most of them.  I also point out that he does not address any of the issues I have raised here and that I find a bit worrisome because in such issues where human rights are concerned, including potential violations by "the state", one must be completely circumspect and candid about the points that do not support one's position.  Anything less permits the raising of questions of one's honesty or competence, mistakenly or otherwise.

I am the first to admit that I do not have all, if even any, of the answers.  However, I do agree that if people are going to consensually engage in sexual relations they must be responsible for the results, come what may.  This, however, does not account for all cases.  

Were I a woman and the so-called government had its nose in my vagina, I would have to punch someone in the teeth.  Pregnancy policing is not a mark of free society.  It is just another slant on cheap tyranny.  Likewise, the same may be said for murdering one's child.

----------


## vechorik

+1 good job. I'll read it later....for sure!

----------


## tod evans

Thank you for making this available!

----------


## jshayden

Is there any chance we can get a version without page numbers?  This would make the conversion to a MOBI file (for reading on Kindle) much less tedious.

Thanks.

----------


## eduardo89

Why hasn't the campaign used this?

----------


## crhoades

I will see if I can find my original word doc and send it to you.

----------


## crhoades

> Why hasn't the campaign used this?


I sent it to Jack Hunter and he blogged it today!
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2012/01/1...-and-abortion/

----------


## Chabbo

> Read it yesterday and agree with Dr. Paul 99%.
> 
> The problem I have going to 100% is that the prohibition on ALL abortion cannot be substantiated in principle, but only as matters of practical difficulty.  Allow me to explain.
> 
> In my view, a newly fertilized egg is indeed human _life_, but is it a human _being?_  Any answer is eminently arguable and thus far I have not encountered an argument that establishes an apodictic and categorical answer.  Therefore, the presumption that a fertilized egg is in fact a fully fledged human being cannot as yet be supported beyond refute.


I have to humbly disagree - whether the "fertilized egg" is in fact a fully fledged human being is not the point.  Let me be the first to ask you what the "fertilized egg" will become if left in the womb or implanted in the womb of another animal?  A human!  Embryo transplants are done all the time in the agricultural industry - implanting cattle or horse embryos into rabbits for transportation across long distances, and then re-implanting the embryo into the natural type parent once the rabbit arrives at the destination(saving on transportation costs).  Just because the embryo lived for a while in the rabbit doesn't change the result to a rabbit.  Granted, the embryo is usually re-implanted in a female of the original species, but the result is that the "fertilized horse egg" doesn't become a rabbit or cow when re-implanted.  Nor would a horse embryo become a cow if implanted into a cow.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Bump.  Everyone should download this book and read it, agree or disagree.  To me, it is the best application of liberty to the issue of abortion that I've read.  Interesting too are the ways in which Ron argues against pro-abortion libertarians.    Ron is my hero.

Also, everyone should read How Should We Then Live by Francis Schaeffer, which Ron recommends in the recommendations section.

----------


## TaftFan

Bump.

----------


## hated

Wow! Really looking forward to this. Thanks for taking the time to make it available.

Edit: Yes, I saw the date. If it weren't for the bump I never would have seen this.

----------


## Teenager For Ron Paul

Reading this book now and even as an atheist and a moderately pro-choice person, RP gives a very reasonable and convincing case. Very interesting. This should be spread more.

----------


## Cap

This is the first I've seen this, thanks.

----------

